
Microsoft unveils the Xbox One X, the most powerful console ever - dstaheli
https://www.engadget.com/2017/06/11/microsoft-xbox-one-x/
======
ganoushoreilly
Sadly nothing here seems to be a console mover for a One X. All the games are
backwards compatible, really boils down to do you want to pay more for 4k? I
would imagine many of the titles that are play anywhere are better suited on
pc anywy (Looking at you crackdown 3).

